# klimatyczny



## m4tt

Cześć wszystkim.

Jakie słówko po angielsku najlepiej oddaje polski przymiotnik 'klimatyczny' w odniesieniu do muzyki, filmu, itp.?

Thank you.


----------



## Danaien

Cześć

Nie bardzo jestem w stanie ci pomóc podając odpowiednik, ale może w ten sposób pomogę. Słowo klimatyczny dotyczy slangu, jest używane wśród młodzieży. Klimatyczny to inaczej nastrojowy, mający specyficzny urok, "mający swój klimat". Na przykład wystrój wnętrza, muzyka, film. Jest to pozytywne słowo, chociaż nie musi być użyte w celu określenia czegoś pozytywnego - na przykład: organizowana jest impreza Halloween; jesteś w pokoju pełnym świeczek i dyń, czujesz niepokój (mniejszy strach, niedogodność), ale pokój jest klimatyczny.

Znalazłam coś takiego:
http pl.glosbe.com/en/pl/groovy
"(dated, slang, c1960s) Cool, neat, interesting."

Czy czujesz klimat? 
Kolega z pracy mieszkający od dziecka wUSA lubi pytać ludzi czy czują groove.

//Edit
Dopiero teraz zauważyłam labelkę z native language. Post nie ma sensu w takim razie, sama siebie zgłosiłam do usunięcia.


----------



## Thomas1

"mood" i "romantic" to pierwsze, co przyszło mi do głowy. Jeśli nie o to chodzi, co konkretnie masz na myśli mówiąc "klimatyczna muzyka"? Przydałoby się więcej kontekstu i zdanie.


----------



## m4tt

Dzięki . Ale chyba chodziło o 'moody'?

Określenie 'klimatyczny' niekoniecznie ma cokolwiek wspólnego z romantycznością... Ale może mieć, bo to - przynajmniej dla mnie - bardzo szerokie pojęcie. Używam go w odniesieniu do opisania jakiejś sceny w książce, klimatyczna może być też jakaś lokacja w grze komputerowej, jakiś kawałek muzyczny... 

Dobry przykład podała już Danainen. Wystrój wnętrza w połączeniu z uczuciem niepokoju, stworzonym przez kontekst Halloween, przełożył się na bardzo klimatyczny nastrój.


----------



## Thomas1

Chodziło o "mood music":mood music_
n_*
1. *recorded music played in the background in a place to establish a mood of relaxation, calm, etc
*2. *a prevailing atmosphere or feeling

Collins English Dictionary – Complete and Unabridged  © HarperCollins Publishers 1991, 1994, 1998, 2000, 2003
http://www.thefreedictionary.com/mood+music​ 
"moody" oznacza co innego.

Do głowy przyszło mi jeszcze "atmospheric":*4. * Intended  to  evoke  a  particular  emotional  tone  or  aesthetic  quality: _lush atmospheric touches in every __room._
http://www.thefreedictionary.com/atmospheric

atmospheric_
adjective_ ambient, surrounding, background _beautiful, atmospheric music_

Collins Thesaurus of the English Language – Complete and Unabridged 2nd Edition. 2002 © HarperCollins Publishers 1995, 2002
Ibidem.
​
Ale to trochę jak szukanie igły w stogu siana. Wydaje mi się, że mogą być kłopoty ze znalezieniem angielskiego  odpowiednika, bo  nie wiem, czy jest coś na tyle ogólnego, co pasowałoby  do różnych kontekstów za każdym razem (może ktoś coś jeszcze podsunie). Dlatego potrzebny jest konkretny przykład z kontekstem.


----------



## m4tt

Wg słownika PWN-OXFORD, jedno ze znaczeń _moody _to właśnie nastrojowy:


> moody /'mudı/ adj
> 1. (unpredictable) kapryśny, humorzasty
> *2. (atmospheric) [novel, film] nastrojowy*
> 3. (sullen) [person, expression] markotny; [appearance] ponury, posępny



_Atmospheric _jest w porządku, ale to jeszcze nie do końca to, chyba. Może faktycznie tak być, że o coś bardziej trafnego będzie trudno.


----------



## Szkot

Chyba _atmospheric?_  Również niejasne a tymczasem meteorologiczne określenie  .


----------



## Thomas1

m4tt said:


> Wg słownika PWN-OXFORD, jedno ze znaczeń _moody _to właśnie nastrojowy:
> 
> 
> 
> moody /'mudı/ adj
> 1. (unpredictable) kapryśny, humorzasty
> *2. (atmospheric) [novel, film] nastrojowy*
> 3. (sullen) [person, expression] markotny; [appearance] ponury, posępny
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
Click to expand...

Chyba masz rację, mnie się kojarzyło angielskie „moody” właśnie ze smutkiem tudzież z posępnością (czyli zawężone znaczenie):
3 (of a film/movie, piece of music or place) suggesting particular emotions, especially sad ones
http://www.oxfordlearnersdictionaries.com/definition/english/moody
​ 
Mimo to, jeśli powiemy „mood music”, to wydaje mi się, że znaczenie może być inne niż „moody music”.



Wracając do głównego pytania, jest też „full of atmosphere”. Wyrażenie można używać w różnych kontekstach, niekoniecznie wszystkie pokrywają się z polskim słowem. Podaję parę przykładów z Google Books:
Colourful dragon processions take place in the Soho Chinatown streets and the restaurants are full of atmosphere, with children and their parents and grandparents out to celebrate.
London Art and Artists Guide - Page 294


She created in Dencey the most zestful of all her vivid characters and told a story full of atmosphere and humanity that has been a source of continued pleasure throughout the years.
Downright Dencey - Page 270


His largest subject, Dutch Fishermen Playing Cards, is \ very striking in the effect of light and full of atmosphere; especially good is the treatment of the translucent grey hair of one of the men against the light.
The Architect - Volume 17 - Page 409


A noir-ish thriller full of atmosphere
Film Review - Page 20​


----------



## m4tt

_Full of atmoshpere_ podoba mi się bardziej niż _atmospheric_, który kojarzy mi się mocno pogodowo. Dzięki za pomoc


----------



## Thomas1

Polakom może się tak kojarzyć, ale w angielskim "atmospheric" ma po prostu te dwa znaczenia (w przeciwną stronę jest podobnie -- czego zresztą dowodzi ten wątek -- w angielskim "climatic" kojarzy się głównie z kontekstem warunków pogodowych występujących na danym obszarze).


----------

